# Afghans Behead Un Workers Over Quran Burning



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Looks like that stupid douchebag of a pastor down in Florida actually went though with it.









http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/42376051/ns/world_news-south_and_central_asia/

I don't condone the burning of a religious text, regardless of the religion involved, but seriously....beheading people over a book? WTF?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

To be fair it does say in islam that people who attack their religion are to be killed

not defending the action but just so you know where they are coming from

all religions have done this some time in the past


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

It's reported two people were apparently beheaded, no proof given. It was a protest that turned violent and people were killed as a result of it on both sides.

The burning of religious scriptures is condemned by all monotheistic religion, the pastor in question is a false prophet to his brainwashed followers.

Your thread is titled incorrectly.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

I have seen a estimated 75 beheadings. Not to sound unempathetic but that sh*t no longer fazes me. It's meant to incite fear within us and it no longer works with me because ive numbed myself to it. Sorry Mr Radical Islamic your propaganda fear methods are no longer viable. Go get a f*cking job or maybe try different methods to bring fulfillment to your lives.

Radical Muslim FAIL


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I don't trust the reporting, it's almost all speculative in that article.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Religion=Number 1 killer in the world


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

ICEE said:


> Religion=Number 1 killer in the world


Imagine this. There is something out there which kills roughly 4000 people every day. This thing, is generally ignored, because the people it's killed are considered to be of little value; infact, most people see the people this thing kills as imbeciles, or neanderthals with murderous hearts and ancient values.

What do you think this thing is called? Taliban? Muslims? Terrorists?

It's actually malaria, and it's allowed to murder people for the same reason malaria is: ignorance. The cost is $.50/treatment (a negotiated price, retail can sometimes be as high as $10). Total cost of phase one treatment would be somewhere between $60-200 000

Sorry to derail but I started this post thinking malaria was probably the number one killer in the world but didnt realize about a million people die from it yearly...it's the equivalent of having 2x 9/11 attacks per day.

As for the article...I dont think I would ever go to the Middle East, just dont see the draw. We don't seem welcome.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

ICEE said:


> Religion=Number 1 killer in the world


Amen.

Not only #1 killer, but no other type of group(s) judge others as harshly and are as hypocritical as religious groups.
Amazingly pathetic that people still believe in the existance of a supernatural being.


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

I meant in the history of the world.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Oh I hear ya man... and I adamently agree.
Religion is just about the worst (and most ignorant) invention man has come up with.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Piranha_man said:


> Religion=Number 1 killer in the world


Imagine this. There is something out there which kills roughly 4000 people every day. This thing, is generally ignored, because the people it's killed are considered to be of little value; infact, most people see the people this thing kills as imbeciles, or neanderthals with murderous hearts and ancient values.

What do you think this thing is called? Taliban? Muslims? Terrorists?

It's actually malaria, and it's allowed to murder people for the same reason malaria is: ignorance. The cost is $.50/treatment (a negotiated price, retail can sometimes be as high as $10). Total cost of phase one treatment would be somewhere between $60-200 000

Sorry to derail but I started this post thinking malaria was probably the number one killer in the world but didnt realize about a million people die from it yearly...it's the equivalent of having 2x 9/11 attacks per day.

As for the article...I dont think I would ever go to the Middle East, just dont see the draw. We don't seem welcome.
[/quote]

Great f*cking post man!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

islam should be outlawed. It's a ridiculous a superstition that is completely incompatible with civilized society.


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

WRONG!!!
RELIGION IS GREAT!its the radicals that put a bad stamp on sh*t.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bullsnake said:


> islam should be outlawed. It's a ridiculous a superstition that is completely incompatible with civilized society.


C'mon Bull








That is by far one of the most ignorant statements I have seen, Christianity is any better? How about Capitalism? 
How about when sh*t like this happens we as society use it to further examine what makes us the same and how collectively we work towards a world without fear through acceptance and education. That is exactly what the extreme terrorist faction of the world wants you to believe...because those who practice these methods are not true Islamic believers and like saying due to the actions of the Westboro Baptist Church Christians should die..because of Slavery that English or French decent makes you evil, etc etc


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Bullsnake said:


> WRONG!!!
> RELIGION IS GREAT!its the radicals that put a bad stamp on sh*t.


Agreed, anything taken out of moderation becomes a bad thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Since everyone was offended by my original post, I'm replacing it with this:


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bullsnake said:


> Remember, September 11 is global *Burn a Koran Day.*


I am starting to get pissed now...

Your telling me that on that day instead of remembering the people that died needlessly that day you want to burn a BOOK. You do know that Musilim and followers of the Islamic faith died too right and before you take this to the brink, the ones that hijacked the planes had nothing to do with that religion!!

You are mocking those who died that day, your further inciting further acts of violence to your country and your quickly losing respect for you as a person.

And becoming fast a f*cking joke

I see you posting...tread lightly man


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

I can't change what I believe. This religon of peace ALWAYS has a deleterious effect on any society where they form the majority. Think about the incredible potential that has been lost in the Middle East.

I see This is an emotional topic. Even Liveleak.com, which is supposed to be uncensored news has censored themselves and taken the Terry Jones koran-burning video down. I aways suspected it was a bunch of muslims running that terrorist-conduit video site.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

Bullsnake said:


> I can't change what I believe. This religon of peace ALWAYS has a *deleterious effect on any society where they form the majority*. Think about the *incredible potential that has been lost in the Middle East*.
> 
> I see This is an emotional topic. Even Liveleak.com, which is supposed to be uncensored news has censored themselves and taken the Terry Jones koran-burning video down. I aways suspected it was a *bunch of muslims running that terrorist-conduit video site*.


Your ignorance towards global matters is remarkable, not to mention your bigotry. Stick to posting pictures of women in bikini's doing various daily activities, rather then trying to make an intelligent debate which you clearly have no ability to do due to your remarkable ignorance.
I guess ignorance really is bliss.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Bullsnake said:


> I can't change what I believe. This religon of peace ALWAYS has a deleterious effect on any society where they form the majority. Think about the incredible potential that has been lost in the Middle East.
> 
> I see This is an emotional topic. Even Liveleak.com, which is supposed to be uncensored news has censored themselves and taken the Terry Jones koran-burning video down. I aways suspected it was a bunch of muslims running that terrorist-conduit video site.


See THANK YOU, I understand bull I lost great friends on that day brother. But what you said says it all the MIDDLE EAST has had these problems a long time. Let's examine why.

They have f*ck all man, no economy, barely any resources, a weak global identity, the horrific act that happened on 9/11 has been life for them since god man the beginning of time, poverty, disease, and many more reasons for a person to almost give up on progression of humanity or to become very very angry. These terror groups play on that and the same methods that the KKK and neo nazis use to recrute young impressional men. 
Then brainwash these kids into believing that we all hate them here and are going to take and take and take unless they stand up. Ohhh there goes a USA company that's been contracted to work here ..... Get em.

Why is it that no Islamic culture is a bunch of heathens here? Well because their is opportunity and ways to show expression or validate your existence besides joining a militant terror cell. Hence we have many many productive people from that religion here.

If we took half of what we spent or better Your country spent on bombs and weapons and instead studied if we can develop that area or start a placement for people elsewhere while encorparating education for these people I bet that would cripple the current global tension. Like anything a lack of education and livable conditions puts people in a desperate state. Desperation leads to choices made without rational thought. Without that we are in the current place we are in 2011


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

the funny thing is i dont think big bad bullsnake would ever say this kind of stuff in real life, hes just another p*ssy who sits behind a screen and rants


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

I can't believe they killed some random innocent people in revenge for a pastor on the other side of the world. Those muslims want to kill because of a perceived injustice against them yet the act in itself is wrong. Its no wonder people view their religion so negatively.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

diddye said:


> I can't believe they killed some random innocent people in revenge for a pastor on the other side of the world. Those muslims want to kill because of a perceived injustice against them yet the act in itself is wrong. Its no wonder people view their religion so negatively.


Your playing into it though by viewing them as what they claim to be religiously before viewing them as criminals. They are criminals because of what they did and still do, using your fear of them to hate and hate and hate some f*cking more. The same way they get people to join their cause and strap bombs to their people and use them as canon fodder. These terror groups are not stupid and thats why I couldn't understand when I first watched them the brutality of it all. But low and behold the Neo-Nazi movement in Russia (said to be the worst in the world at 85,000 militant members) and Supremest groups in Burma and now the cartels in Mexico ALL DO THAT sh*t. What better way to inflict fear into people ......watching a beheading is horrifying the first time..

All then same recruitment method, same exact mentality, same amount of education, same things happening to innocent(and some not so innocent) people. Religion is great if its for you but the minute you cross a boundary I don't care if you say you follow the pilsbury dough boy your a criminal first then. That is the only thing that you should view anyone in life as before a human being.


----------



## ArttyFish (May 21, 2008)

Please everyone needs to watch the "Zeitgeist" films. All the truth is in the 3 films. It will open your eyes and wake your mind up to the real truth.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

ArttyFish said:


> Please everyone needs to watch the "Zeitgeist" films. All the truth is in the 3 films. It will open your eyes and wake your mind up to the real truth.


Loose truth!

And now that I think of it what







does that have to do with Afghanistan


----------



## diddye (Feb 22, 2004)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I can't believe they killed some random innocent people in revenge for a pastor on the other side of the world. Those muslims want to kill because of a perceived injustice against them yet the act in itself is wrong. Its no wonder people view their religion so negatively.


Your playing into it though by viewing them as what they claim to be religiously before viewing them as criminals. They are criminals because of what they did and still do, using your fear of them to hate and hate and hate some f*cking more. The same way they get people to join their cause and strap bombs to their people and use them as canon fodder. These terror groups are not stupid and thats why I couldn't understand when I first watched them the brutality of it all. But low and behold the Neo-Nazi movement in Russia (said to be the worst in the world at 85,000 militant members) and Supremest groups in Burma and now the cartels in Mexico ALL DO THAT sh*t. What better way to inflict fear into people ......watching a beheading is horrifying the first time..

All then same recruitment method, same exact mentality, same amount of education, same things happening to innocent(and some not so innocent) people. Religion is great if its for you but the minute you cross a boundary I don't care if you say you follow the pilsbury dough boy your a criminal first then. That is the only thing that you should view anyone in life as before a human being.
[/quote]

Me fearing them? Terror groups? I'm not scared of any afghans on the other side of the world and these werent al queda members as far as I know. It was a bunch of uneducated civilians whipped into a frenzy and mobbed a nearby UN building. I also don't get your view of me hating hating hating some group.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

I'll put this in simple terms, f*cked up sh*t happens everyday. No matter what religion you are, nationality, sexuality, it don't matter, everyone is able to commit acts of evil. RnR is right, it is fear these groups thrive off, and the dividing of a people which makes them stronger.
Look into the history of Afghanistan, it was the US which pushed the extremists into power in order to fight the soviets during the cold war. Fear is what pushed the US into making these bad decisions which we see in later days coming back and haunting the world as a whole.
The day some of you wake up, and realise that a lot of the tactics used are still based on dividing and conquering, then that is the day the world can become a better place. Bigotry and judging a whole sect of people based on the actions of a few is wrong and goes against the advancement of the human race.

Anyone could easily make the same assumption about all P-Fury members based on the comments of a few.
There is no excuse for ignorance, only ignorance itself.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

yes its about hate, ive lost my uncle in a terrorist bombimg in in israel and ever since i can remember ive hated muslims, im sure you guys will lose respect for me after this this post but if this was a personal thing you would feel the same trust me. after all the hate i have for these fuckers i understand the fact that theyre not all the same, some are good people and thats cool. but for the ones with hatred towards other religions or different beliefs, i hate them and honestly i couldnt care less if they all got blown up all of the sudden. if i was sober i would be making more sense right now.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

sapir said:


> yes its about hate, ive lost my uncle in a terrorist bombimg in in israel and ever since i can remember ive hated muslims, im sure you guys will lose respect for me after this this post but if this was a personal thing you would feel the same trust me. after all the hate i have for these fuckers i understand the fact that theyre not all the same, some are good people and thats cool. but for the ones with hatred towards other religions or different beliefs, i hate them and honestly i couldnt care less if they all got blown up all of the sudden. if i was sober i would be making more sense right now.


I did have a long paragraph typed explaining the situation in Israel, your hatred in relation towards religion. I deleted it all as I'm starting to realise, sometimes people don't want to listen to reason, they'd rather share their hatred.
Good luck to you


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

traveller you seem like an educated cool dude, but if you lived there you would understand the sitiuation. its not something you can explain unless youve lived there. they hate us and we hate them its that simple. ask anyone you know thats not a hippie and lives there, 9 out of 10 theyll tell you the same thing.


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

sapir said:


> traveller you seem like an educated cool dude, but if you lived there you would understand the sitiuation. its not something you can explain unless youve lived there. they hate us and we hate them its that simple. ask anyone you know thats not a hippie and lives there, 9 out of 10 theyll tell you the same thing.


I've lived 10 years of my life in the middle east, I've been and seen the horror of war first hand, so please don't tell me I don't understand. Your ignorance and hatred does not speak for everyone. Please keep your bigotry and narrow mindedness to yourself as I'm sure the members here including myself do not want to hear about it.
ps. I'm in the middle east right now as we speak.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

maybe lived there as an outsider and not one of the two religions. im not ignorant ive just been raised this way and ive got old enough to make my own decisions. bottom line is anybody who hates me or my people i will hate back. dont act like you know sh*t when your really dont


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2011)

sapir said:


> maybe lived there as an outsider and not one of the two religions. im not ignorant ive just been raised this way and ive got old enough to make my own decisions. bottom line is anybody who hates me or my people i will hate back. dont act like you know sh*t when your really dont


Ok I'm sorry for acting like "I know sh*t" when I clearly don't according to you. Not all of us can be as educated and well versed as yourself. Hopefully one day I can aspire to be an ignorant uneducated stubborn bias bigot who's never been to the region like your self so that in your eyes I can seem to be in the know.

I guess you go beyond ignorance and drag in your own stupidity. Hate doesn't solve anything, and believe me the day you come to realise that you can make amends for your ignorance.

Don't make assumptions, because if it's about your "people", why murder 1000's of innocent Palestinians yearly? And I'm Sure your "People" don't condone drinking, so don't talk about religious conflict when you yourself aren't practicing.


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Traveller said:


> maybe lived there as an outsider and not one of the two religions. im not ignorant ive just been raised this way and ive got old enough to make my own decisions. bottom line is anybody who hates me or my people i will hate back. dont act like you know sh*t when your really dont


Ok I'm sorry for acting like "I know sh*t" when I clearly don't according to you. Not all of us can be as educated and well versed as yourself. Hopefully one day I can aspire to be an ignorant uneducated stubborn bias bigot who's never been to the region like your self so that in your eyes I can seem to be in the know.

I guess you go beyond ignorance and drag in your own stupidity. Hate doesn't solve anything, and believe me the day you come to realise that you can make amends for your ignorance.

Don't make assumptions, because if it's about your "people", why murder 1000's of innocent Palestinians yearly? And I'm Sure your "People" don't condone drinking, so don't talk about religious conflict when you yourself aren't practicing.
[/quote]
never been to the region? i was born and raised there. im glad ive live in the u.s. because it has changed me a lot. were allowed to drink by the way, you swear like im such an ignorant, bad human being but im sorry for not being a little bitch that doesnt stand up for my beliefs. to be honest im even against some in my own religion, bottom line is whoever is against my religion or my people for no reason why shoud i show any act of kindness towards them? i will have to agree to disagree with you on this, have a good night man.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

/favepalm

I agree though. Hatred never solved anything. At the moment morons are killing morons. Untill attitudes change they will continue killing each other. I'm suprised they don't get tired of it really.


----------



## Uncle Jesse (Feb 18, 2007)

Trigga said:


> the funny thing is i dont think big bad bullsnake would ever say this kind of stuff in real life, hes just another p*ssy who sits behind a screen and rants


As opposed to the guy who sits behind a screen acting like a hard ass.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

either way you look at it, its a lose lose situation. You will never win wars fighting over religion. Its been goin on for centuries and its going to go on forever! For those doods that feel they need to burn a curran on 9/11 is absolutely absurd like a couple other fellas said on here. Remember the fallen for f*ck sakes! And it don't pay to get wrapped in other peoples beliefs in religion cause theres no right or no wrong.

I've personally had 2 good freinds fall victims to the war and I don't feel resentment or anger towards anyone. It was their choice to join the armed services and they went into the war did their work and served our country damn proudly and thats the way i look at it. Sucks to lose friends and family to wars like this, but it HAPPENS all over the world.


----------



## Guest (Apr 4, 2011)

Close this thread please, it's just becoming meaningless & offensive towards people.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

RedneckR0nin said:


> I have seen a estimated 75 beheadings. Not to sound unempathetic but that sh*t no longer fazes me. It's meant to incite fear within us and it no longer works with me because ive numbed myself to it. Sorry Mr Radical Islamic your propaganda fear methods are no longer viable. Go get a f*cking job or maybe try different methods to bring fulfillment to your lives.
> 
> Radical Muslim FAIL


I couldnt agree more. I could throw a little rant in about all this but Ill save my words for fear of getting banned


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Wow LoL


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

It always amazes me when ever there is a religion thread. It is always the atheists who start talking trash towards those of us who believe in a God. All I got to say is to each his own. *Atheism *is by far the stupidest group of losers that live in this great Christian Country.


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

I wouldn't go that far, but I do think it's ironic that the two groups are so at odds yet have so much in common. I believe in God, the Atheist does not. Neither of us can prove the other wrong (at least so far).


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

sadboy said:


> It always amazes me when ever there is a religion thread. It is always the atheists who start talking trash towards those of us who believe in a God. *All I got to say is to each his own.* *Atheism *is by far the stupidest group of losers that live in this great Christian Country.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

sadboy said:


> It always amazes me when ever there is a religion thread. It is always the atheists who start talking trash towards those of us who believe in a God. All I got to say is to each his own. *Atheism *is by far the stupidest group of losers that live in this great Christian Country.


America is a Christian Country?

I have no problem with the religious or what religion you claim. Just dont try to inflict it upon me or try to get me on your side. Im going to start a religion about Jack Daniels, Barbeques, and eating p*ssy one day.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

sh*t I'll convert to that one....


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

Look I really don't care what any body believes or does not believe. Every single person has the right to do what they want when it comes to religion. My only issue is that every f'ing time a religion topic comes up, it is almost always atheists who start talking their trash about Christians. BTW America is a Christian Nation. I know that many will say I am wrong but even though this country was founded to separate government from religion. It over time did become a Christian nation. I am not referring to people being forced to become Christian, I am referring to the nation adopting Christian values and moral ideas that has lead this country to where we are today. But you know what that is my opinion.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

If Jesus is helping you become a better person, f*ck more power to you man. I can see where your coming from though. To be passionate about something and hearing slanderous things directed towards that item.

I dont follow any religion at all, but it would be soooo jokes if I was stranded on some island alone one day. I just ran out of food, water, and the energy to go on and I mutter the words "Dear God....please help me", and some beared man comes down from the heavens and is all like "HOW ABOUT NO!". People, whether they are religious or not, often call upon god when they need something, really badly.


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Central said:


> It always amazes me when ever there is a religion thread. It is always the atheists who start talking trash towards those of us who believe in a God. All I got to say is to each his own. *Atheism *is by far the stupidest group of losers that live in this great Christian Country.


Atheists are certainly just as smug in their belief for the most part. I find the major flaw in that belief to be as follows.

you cannot get 1 from 0.

Not to say if you don't want to believe in anything that's a bad thing. Usually just as preachy and non accepting of others beliefs just the same as the religious nut.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

ask about the alchemists, what religion did, to scientists in history ..... (making gold out of iron)

when ppl cant explain some weird sh*t it most be the devil...

therfore most of the scientific works are be destroyed by ppl who act they now it ALL...or realy afraid of powers biger than they self

and indeed the true athiest should be very mad what the religions have done . very very mad...

interpretation of the bible is another story ...as far i have read, jezus died cuase he said he is the son of god (arent whe all?)

thats what he s trying to say, about the famous godley spark whe all have...???

but hermes trismegistus you should read that,its one of the lost writings, cuase you know who burned the other writings ....

open up youre mind and go youre own way....dont judge to fast,cuase whe arent Gods? arent whe..?

by the way in alexandrie all religions alchemist came together,muslim catolic jew ....to study together


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Here's a nice little article on Mitochondrial Eve, everyday religious texts are challenged by science, and many of the stories turn out to be quite plausible and easily explained using modern science. The story of Moses separating the red sea to lead the Jews to safety, according to scientists could of actually happened.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

indeed like a earthquike at the right time or a sort of tsunami and maybe it could be, that the moon was at shortest to eart
and then you can get a wierd natural cuase... its all possible....

but thats nothing to denied on,i think to judge about moralities t souverinty all fingerpointers..

to the east, whe are devils, to the west, they are devils.

beheading ppl is satans work?

or the witches who burned a life, and got killed , who did it the devil?

come on, its all about the power!!! controling ppl fear...propaganda...

to win a battle you need much ppl to concuer, so the muslim did..

then again they battled europe and lost ....europe was destroyed BUT than the industriel revelution started the golden century.. and there was the moneytair system who also has power beyond, money is power... the illimunatie ppl are those who rule the world.. money is become our god...THEY are gods.... the onley thing to wait on is,a totalitair control system... one world order, every body s ass is owned ...either way where fucked cuase the freedom whe know now, isnt the same freedom whe know around then....

wy ppl still starving a horrific death by hunger its still going on WHY??? there are ppl who could solve the problems in africa 
religion has much money to... look at vatican they live in a golden city pff 
cant realy understand it they are doing a self forfilling propecy? or what? dont meant to be rude but im just venting my thoughts...

justice never waits for the guilty to speak the truth...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

Your kinda going all over with this one, what's that gotta do with Afghanistan?


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

everything is linked together...

just try to get a picture of the GOOD guys

fingerpointers and so on read between the line...


----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)




----------



## RedneckR0nin (Nov 5, 2008)

pirana666 said:


> everything is linked together...
> 
> just try to get a picture of the GOOD guys
> 
> fingerpointers and so on read between the line...


Their is no "good" guys. One thing I've learnt in my time on earth is there is no black and white just a lot of f*cking gray.


----------



## pirana666 (Aug 26, 2010)

those who pretend to be good i meant...lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Piranha_man said:


> Religion=Number 1 killer in the world


Amen.

Not only #1 killer, but no other type of group(s) judge others as harshly and are as hypocritical as religious groups.
Amazingly pathetic that people still believe in the existance of a supernatural being.
[/quote]

you dont believe in god p-man


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

I heard Afghanistan use to be beautiful before the whole cold war started and the US funded the radical mujahideen to fight the soviets who later became the present day taliban.
Here's two pics I found, looks like a beautiful place, too bad greed and insecurity had to replace it with radicalism for their benefit.















ps. Much of the Middle East was like this, but then outside funding to the Radical groups started because it was easier to control them at that time.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

I once read someone burned down all the trees. Not sure who or why, but someone did it.


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

dt, where can donate or find out more information about your religion?


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Traveller said:


> I heard Afghanistan use to be beautiful before the whole cold war started and the US funded the radical mujahideen to fight the soviets who later became the present day taliban.
> Here's two pics I found, looks like a beautiful place, too bad greed and insecurity had to replace it with radicalism for their benefit.
> View attachment 200848
> 
> ...


Iran was like that too before the shah was overthrown


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

Trigga said:


> I heard Afghanistan use to be beautiful before the whole cold war started and the US funded the radical mujahideen to fight the soviets who later became the present day taliban.
> Here's two pics I found, looks like a beautiful place, too bad greed and insecurity had to replace it with radicalism for their benefit.
> View attachment 200848
> 
> ...


Iran was like that too before the shah was overthrown
[/quote]

I know, and if there was a peaceful transition between governments the more radical groups wouldn't of got a grip on power. That's why you see today with the revolutions, though the US is still supporting the dictators there doing it behind closed doors instead of out in the open in hopes that radicals don't seize power.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

Trigga said:


> I heard Afghanistan use to be beautiful before the whole cold war started and the US funded the radical mujahideen to fight the soviets who later became the present day taliban.
> Here's two pics I found, looks like a beautiful place, too bad greed and insecurity had to replace it with radicalism for their benefit.
> View attachment 200848
> 
> ...


Iran was like that too before the shah was overthrown
[/quote]

iran was an epic country before the revolution. i was proud of it. but unfortunately morons are now in place turned it into a shithole. shame really.


----------

